

Is This Airbnb Knock-Off Google-Stalking Potential Hosts? - foxit
http://www.forbes.com/sites/sethporges/2012/04/27/is-this-airbnb-knock-off-google-stalking-potential-hosts/

======
foxit
Our experience with Wimdu: we found out about the site well before we found
out who the Samwer brothers are and what they do (namely, rip off big sites).
We accordingly signed up because hey, more exposure can't be a bad thing,
right?

Wimdu failed to cross-check our presence when they gave their telemarketing
list to what sounded like kids in dorm rooms robocalling us - day after day
after day and sometimes three times per day - until they finally gave up (more
likely) or finally got the message that _we had already listed ourselves on
their site._ Whatever Airbnb did where they emailed people via Craigslist has
absolutely nothing on the obnoxiousness of Wimdu, they're just lesser news.

